# My Lucky Seven



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I was just sent this yesterday from Alan at Bells Of Hythe. My Lucky Seven New Forest Brand White Camel Bone On Brass Catapult Forks.

Measuring 5 1/4" or 135mm or 13.5cm in length these particular forks have been finished with Camel Bone that has been fastened in place with 4mm brass rivets and polished to perfection. Finally to complete these forks the Lucky Seven's are drilled out to create the distinctive Lucky Seven look.

These forks were fitted with their brand new 8mm Chunky Fire Orange elastic ready to go!

This is a fun slingshot and i have never used the red rubber band chains but i think this Orange rubber would beat it hands down.Fingers crossed I will get a great deal of rabbits for the pot with this slingshot. Roll on Spring 2011


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks a little scuffed up. For the prices of those slingshots if I received one in that condition I would not be happy.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> Looks a little scuffed up. For the prices of those slingshots if I received one in that condition I would not be happy.


I guess he already used it.

Those BOH Milbro's are very beautiful. I don't have the money for such a beaut but i want to make one my self.

Looks like your collection is pretty big, how about a photo?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Looks a little scuffed up. For the prices of those slingshots if I received one in that condition I would not be happy.


I agree. I though BoH was meant to be presentation grade.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I think the photo does not do it justice, looking at it now it looks like a mirror finish. I love it or i wouldn't have brought this in the first place. I did not pay big money for this slingshot at all.

I have wanted a brass bone handle Lucky 7 for ages and the 8mm fire orange rubber is very good stuff too.

This Catapult is very English and a fine example for my collection.

For hunting i will use this and Hogans Castings Pocket Poacher.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

That is a very nice slingshot!
Have fun!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pick up Lucifer! It is a thing to behold...

That will do very nicely for you in the field, and the squares will last ages...

Feel free to keep updating us on how the orange 8mm preforms, I've never seen or heard of it previously..

Cheers - John


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

lucifer93 said:


> I did not pay big money for this slingshot at all.


Did'nt you pay the normal price?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I did not pay big money for this slingshot at all.


Did'nt you pay the normal price?
[/quote]

Less than half the normal price Frodo







This is a animal with the 16mm lead ball ammo


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

lucifer93 said:


> I did not pay big money for this slingshot at all.


Did'nt you pay the normal price?
[/quote]

Less than half the normal price Frodo







This is a animal with the 16mm lead ball ammo








[/quote]

Pm me why! I guess those 16mm lead ball's are made for such heavy elastic! I still don't have made a bandset for them.


----------

